

Age of the Polyglot - sdegutis
http://sdegutis.github.io/2014/08/18/age-of-the-polyglot/

======
jgt_
Have you checked out the Seven Languages in Seven Weeks book? It might help
drive the point home.

~~~
sdegutis
Haven't seen it yet, but thanks for the reference, I may take a look.

